

New law to make San Francisco street sweeping even more unfair - davidhegarty
http://blog.getfixed.me/post/97216491157/new-law-to-make-san-francisco-street-sweeping-even-more

======
t0mas88
This is already very common in Amsterdam where citations are written
automatically and not even placed on the car. The fine will arrive in your
mailbox fully automated within a few weeks.

In other Dutch cities a similar system is used, however the officer still
writes a physical ticket and puts it on the car whenever the scanning device
shows a hit.

------
salem
It's not unrealistic to think that this data will be sold to the car repo
industry:

[http://betaboston.com/news/2014/03/05/a-vast-hidden-
surveill...](http://betaboston.com/news/2014/03/05/a-vast-hidden-surveillance-
network-runs-across-america-powered-by-the-repo-industry/)

------
testaccount5454
Privacy concerns aside, it seems a little ironic that a tech startup is
arguing against efficiency via automation.

Anyway, doesn't Fixed have a vested interest in more parking citations issued?
Or does the photographic evidence hurt their ability to win cases on behalf of
their clients?

